# Fantastic Product



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review,sounds like a great product .


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

This is the only place I buy my sand-paper. There prices are great, and the 5 inch pads last longer than any other paper I have used on End Grain Cutting Boards. I have tried alot of different paper as well. After seeing Charles Neil's video I ordered these as well. Great post.


----------



## shelly_b (Aug 8, 2012)

these sound great! i'm going to have to give them a try!


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting… and thank you for the link… I wish more LJ'ers would take the time to post the link where they found the product they are using or reviewing.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi:
You got on the right bus this time. This sand paper is not only good but tough. I look for better sand paper for years, and have a drawer full. The stuff just did not last. I found this Rhynsoft sandpaper about four years ago, and I now use it all the time. I get mine from the same place you do. I hope you enjoy using it as much as I have.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

yea man, you cant beat the products or Industriasl abrasives !!! just the best , and a small family owned business to boot. a WIN WIN in my book


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

I bought some because of this post. Lets see if they live up to the hype.


----------

